
REPL-Driven Development in Node.js, Ruby, Python, PHP, C# and Java - haven
https://medium.com/square-corner-blog/getting-started-exploring-sdks-with-repl-driven-development-in-node-js-49e6316dc6a0
======
sumobob
Great read, I had someone do reply driven coding the other day in a screen
share except they didn’t mention or speak about what they were doing 30 min
into a problem and they had yet to open an editor!

